# Astartes Collection



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Basically, I have an idea for a long-term project. To paint up an individual Space Marine for each chapter, along with Chaos counter parts (obviously not every single one in existence). Although I do plan on having a few deviations thrown in the mix of what will mainly be tactical marines. Such as maybe a White Scars biker or an Iron Hands Techmarine.

All to be displayed in a wall mounted cabinet of some sort.

I came in to this hobby for the tabletop game, but with an amount of limitations presented of which many are out of my immediate control, I think that my attention would be best served in a passive regards towards the crafting aspect.

As it will most likely be a bit before things get kicking, I would like some advice. Anything would be helpful. And keep in mind I plan to include Chaos Marines, too, which I have little experience in as far as background/lore. I will research this myself, but I am thorough and open to outside opinions/suggestions. Especially as to which unit to best represent any given chapter/legion/warband.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds cool, who are you going to start with?


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Unsure. Might start off with some basics. Maybe an Ultrasmurf just to get...them...out of the way. Regardless of who I start with, (though I doubt I won't start there), I figure it will be easy to paint marines with similar paints involved at a time.

(Examples using the codex): If I start with an Ultramarine first, I'll then follow up with an Eagle Warrior, a Novamarine, Dark Hunter and whoever else turns up in my search. I want to include the legions too, so I might throw in an Ultramarine legionnaire using more antiquated armor to boot. I'll try to throw in some conversion work when possible to make sure everything looks pretty.

Again, this won't begin for a little while. I figure I'll calculate what I want to do well beforehand as to not waste cash/models. Even so I'll likely have tons of leftover bits which I might just use to build up my existing army, sell or donate. Though as it stands I already have three full tactical squads which I doubt I'll ever need more of...unless I use them for a Chaos army. But that is irrelevant at this point.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Cool idea. I have this hanging on my wall but I imagine yours being a 3D version.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The SM codex has a load of UM descendants, and a few main ones like Salamanders and Imperial Fists. Lexicanum has a list of a lot of chapters (both renegade and loyalist, but not all of them have colour schemes).

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, that poster was where my idea spawned. I've been trying to locate a larger image of it, but my search yielded no results. It would be an excellent source. The Lexicanum would of course provide plenty of examples for me to work off of too. If I cannot locate any sect with a color scheme I'll simply move on to another.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Interesting idea, I thought of doing something vaguely similar myself involving converting up a Terminator from every Chaos Marine chapter and Legion I could find. To keep it sane and somewhat organised, it might be best to do them in pairs, one Loyalist and one Chaos at a time, and start off the obvious ones and work down the list.

Ultramarines + Black Legion

Blood Angels + World Eaters
Space Wolves + Death Guard 

etc etc


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

A terminator collection would be badass, Svartmetall. If you ever start something like that, I'd be keen to observe your progress.

I'll definitely throw some Terminators in to my planned collection here and there. But the pricing is a deterrent for me at the moment. $50 for just 5 guys? Undesirable.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Churning out a marine for every model on that poster would be epic - good luck sir.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I seem to remember some brave soul online trying to collate all available knowledge on the loyalist chapters. Its out there somewhere on google no doubt but apart form that, I can't offer anything more substantial. I'd say to use AoBR marines to cut the costs a bit but from what I can read you're a purist in modelling. Good luck!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh no now my other half is going to kill me because you have given me another idea. This will be epic. I hope you have alot of patience. Are you getting one of those wall cabinets that you can put model cars in etc?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LTP said:


> Oh no now my other half is going to kill me because you have given me another idea. This will be epic. I hope you have alot of patience. Are you getting one of those wall cabinets that you can put model cars in etc?


He's given a lot of people an idea! Haha, I want to attempt this too now...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, the first I'd like to say: good luck with this one! I think it can be very motivating if you'd have half a cabin full of different chapters/legions!

I've looked the marine chapters and legions up.
It's bad not every one has a picture to show what colours to use, but I think google'll also know some things 

And maybe you could look around on this forum for some DIY chapters


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Great idea I can't really say much else other than good luck

Skar


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see this. Subscribed


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

LTP said:


> I hope you have alot of patience. Are you getting one of those wall cabinets that you can put model cars in etc?


Patience is a resource I'd never deplete. But I will search around for such cabinets. If I cannot find anything satisfactory, I will simply build my own. Couldn't be too hard. I might go for something the size of an average horizontally oriented poster with enough space on each tier to snugly hold a Dreadnought. Which I think is in the ballpark of 28"X22".

I'd go for something with a durable plastic transparent sheet rather than glass 'just in case', being the cautious fellow I am. The last thing I want is bunch of glass shards to differentiate from exploded Space Marine bits. Maybe I'll stain the wood something dark or nail a felt material or whatever over the surfaces.

Again, it'll be awhile before I actually start this. So anyone who wants to do this themselves, feel free to post images of your progress or ideas somewhere. I'd love to see it. And thanks for the good lucks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

For just marines golf ball displayers(??) work really well. Thus are made to hold golf balls and have little divets for the ball but they are smaller than a base. Thy come in all sorts of sizes and carrying capacity


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Excellent suggestion, Starbuck. I've already found a few that might suit my needs. Will research it further, though.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Holmstrom said:


> Patience is a resource I'd never deplete. But I will search around for such cabinets. If I cannot find anything satisfactory, I will simply build my own. Couldn't be too hard. I might go for something the size of an average horizontally oriented poster with enough space on each tier to snugly hold a Dreadnought. Which I think is in the ballpark of 28"X22".
> 
> I'd go for something with a durable plastic transparent sheet rather than glass 'just in case', being the cautious fellow I am. The last thing I want is bunch of glass shards to differentiate from exploded Space Marine bits. Maybe I'll stain the wood something dark or nail a felt material or whatever over the surfaces.
> 
> Again, it'll be awhile before I actually start this. So anyone who wants to do this themselves, feel free to post images of your progress or ideas somewhere. I'd love to see it. And thanks for the good lucks.


Fair one. If you do make your own and you use plastic make sure you get a perspex because plastic can discolour over time.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

So how is it going?


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

glad you're doing marines. Guard whould be impossible to do.


----------

